# Deer meat



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

It all eats good... But I'd say moose is the best


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I love elk


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I make my own deer haha but I like it all fried backstraps, chili, stew, grilled chops, deerburger helper, its all good.


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

i make biscuits and gravy pizza with mine thats whats for dinner


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I love deer but buffalo is the beat!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

buffalo bacon:thumbs_up


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

We replace beef with venison, so I have venison at least once a day. My favorite is probably homemade venison burgers...I'll love my mom's homemade hamburger/venison burgers.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I had pizza with spicy deer sausage and deerburger it was great.


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

isaacdahl said:


> We replace beef with venison, so I have venison at least once a day. My favorite is probably homemade venison burgers...I'll love my mom's homemade hamburger/venison burgers.


same here. we barely buy any kind of meat anymore except for probably late summer. 

favorite kind my mom makes is her stew. my favorite that the butcher makes is easily the bucks county PA scrapple easily the best any where


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

cube steak in the crock pot (dont know is I spelt crock right or not, croc, crock? lol!)


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

my deer chili is great the whole family loves it but i like summer sausage alot!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Gunner77's last batch of jerky was the BEST!:darkbeer:


----------



## aust324 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wish I went to school with Rebel17 and Gunner77 you guys sound fun.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Tuesday is gonna be fun, got a deer to butcher... But he's gonna eat up good


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I make my own, but I like to sautee smaller sections after thoroughly tenderizing and dressing with meat tenderizer, brown sugar, and a little garlic salt. If you make sure the oil is the right temp it comes out perfectly browned and tastes wonderful.


----------

